# Question out of curiosity for your opinions....



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Now I do not want any comments about how ****ty of a person he is or how he would have ruined this team. You can comment about it but not any over dramatic stuff



But how good would we have been or would be if Kobe Bryant signed with us?

Assuming we did sign him, we prolly wouln't have gotten Q, and maybe still signed Nash for less than what he got. Cuban said highest he woulda gone is 30-35 mill. It's debatable if he woulda left for what Q got which is basically the MLE of 42-47. I guess you can predict all of this or say what you think we would have done.

JJ trade probably would have happened eventually though and we may have wanted to. Maybe even to Atlanta but who knows? You can predict that too.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Queston out of curiosity for your opinions....*

damnit. spelled question wrong. and it won't change on outside when I change it.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

*Re: Queston out of curiosity for your opinions....*

If we signed Kobe, I don't think we would be that good.


The system requires ball movement and teamwork.

Kobe prefers to back his opponents down and that makes the game stagnic.


He wouldn't of been a good fit.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

*Re: Queston out of curiosity for your opinions....*

I know that if we signed The Kobe, D'antoni would've been fired by now and Amare would be feuding with him.


----------



## godampokeman (Jul 27, 2005)

*Re: Queston out of curiosity for your opinions....*

Just remembering the Kobe situation, all the rumors died around the time Nash signed here so i highly doubt that the two would have ever played together. Also, knowing Kobe's personality he would have never just signed here, it would have been a sign and trade situation, and the lakers would have demanded Marion + Barbosa and Picks and the very least. Leaving Phoenix with Kobe, Nash, Joe, Amare, and probably Voskuhl as the starting 5 and absolutely no depth. This team would have been good for around 45 wins mainly because Kobe and Amare would never work together due to Kobes ego. And i highly doubt that Kobe would fit with Nash, because Kobe has to have the ball in his hands. Plus basketball wise this move would leave the suns in a serious financial situation when it came time to max Amare, leaving it next to impossible to field any type of depth outside of the Kobe/Nash/Amare/Johnson Combo. 

The team last year was awseome and Kobe would have been no help. The team this year is just as good, deep, just has a few injuries. 

P.S. Kobe Bryant Sucks


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Queston out of curiosity for your opinions....*

I was just curious to see what people thought. I konw we're better off. A trade wouldn't have had to happen. Lakers said they werent gonna do any S/Ts. And Kobe could signed anywhere he wanted.

So, we woulda had a Barbosa/Johnson/Bryant/Marion/Stoudemire roster last yr to the very least. Not like we had any depth last yr either.

Doubt D'antoni would be fired though.


----------



## rebelsun (Nov 25, 2003)

It would have been interesting to see Kobe with some of these players, but they probably wouldn't have won as consistently as they have.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

It's hard to imagine how Kobe and Nash can co-exist. Both of them dominate the ball and there is only ONE ball. 

If Kobe is in Suns, then I don't expect Amare to stay long. Probably Marion would have left too. lol Marion already complains that he doesn't get respected. Can you imagine if he is playing with Kobe? (ex: Odom situation)


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Queston out of curiosity for your opinions....*



dissonance19 said:


> I was just curious to see what people thought. I konw we're better off. A trade wouldn't have had to happen. Lakers said they werent gonna do any S/Ts. And Kobe could signed anywhere he wanted.
> 
> So, we woulda had a Barbosa/Johnson/Bryant/Marion/Stoudemire roster last yr to the very least. Not like we had any depth last yr either.
> 
> Doubt D'antoni would be fired though.


The Suns should never have torn up last year's starting 5. Leave it in the offseason. Sign a couple of bangers for the bench, and oh yeah HANG ON TO NATE ROBINSON AND STEVEN HUNTER. Robinson especially because you have someone who give Nash a rest and keep the game at warp-speed. Q and Nate for Kurt Thomas? Flucking ripoff


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Queston out of curiosity for your opinions....*



TheBigDonut said:


> The Suns should never have torn up last year's starting 5. Leave it in the offseason. Sign a couple of bangers for the bench, and oh yeah HANG ON TO NATE ROBINSON AND STEVEN HUNTER. Robinson especially because you have someone who give Nash a rest and keep the game at warp-speed. Q and Nate for Kurt Thomas? Flucking ripoff


We have depth now. which we didnt have last yr. And if we kept starting 5, we couldn't sign anyone to our bench. Just because we're not 23-3, 24-3 or 25-3, doesn't mean we're not better than last yr. If we had Amare our record would be better but we're deeper which will help.


Nate Robinson wouldn't have been our pick if we kept it. Fran Garcia would have been.


Steven Hunter is a piece of ****. He sucks. Uncoordinated and couldnt catch a pass. He sucks.


Kurt Thomas has a 9893489439034903490903903 x 10 better than Hunter will ever be


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Queston out of curiosity for your opinions....*



dissonance19 said:


> We have depth now. which we didnt have last yr. And if we kept starting 5, we couldn't sign anyone to our bench. Just because we're not 23-3, 24-3 or 25-3, doesn't mean we're not better than last yr. If we had Amare our record would be better but we're deeper which will help.
> 
> 
> Nate Robinson wouldn't have been our pick if we kept it. Fran Garcia would have been.
> ...


that's a big number. At least Steven could run, that's all the Suns did last season besides bomb the trey. Coming into the season i wasn't sure about the (slight) remaking. The sickest 3-point team i've seen, iffy about breaking it up. Plus i haven't seen these guys play with Amare yet.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Queston out of curiosity for your opinions....*



TheBigDonut said:


> that's a big number. At least Steven could run, that's all the Suns did last season besides bomb the trey. Coming into the season i wasn't sure about the (slight) remaking. The sickest 3-point team i've seen, iffy about breaking it up. Plus i haven't seen these guys play with Amare yet.


That's how bad Hunter is lol

We don't need Thomas to run. Marion does it fine. And when or if we get Amare back then we really don't need him to run.

Sure our 3 pt % is down. Hard to replace 48% of Joe Johnson from last yr and even then I didn't expect him to match that if we did.

Q's shot 36% so that's easily accumulated by Bell, Jones, and House. 

Breaking it up gave us depth. But we wanted to keep Joe Johnson. He forced us to trade him and we got Diaw out of it who is better than we ever expected. Not to mention 2 first rders and future cap space.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes, Hunter does suck bad. He did alright for a while in the playoffs but majority of the time, he sucks. 

He is not a very good rebounder. 
He doesn't catch the ball very well and finish it. 
He can't shoot, not even at foul line. 

He is pretty fast but we already have Marion and Amare as finishers. We don't need 3. That's too much. 


Kurt Thomas can't run but he provides what we need = defense, toughess and some hard fouls that we seem to lack last year. Some hard fouls are needed every once a while. And besides, even if Kurt fouls out (he seems to in every game lol), we have Diaw and Brian Grant to backup. 


As much as I like last year's team, there is no way we can keep that core without trading one or even two of them. That's the exact reason why we didn't have depth. Amare's contract is coming up and Joe Johnson was demanding very high price... I think we made the right decision overall. Letting Joe Johnson go may be hard but letting Q go is not hard at all. 

Q's biggest downfall is he can't step up in big games. He is extremely streaky and he got into foul trouble all the time in playoffs. He has some postup games against "smaller" guys but that's not what Suns needs. He shot extremely poor against Mavs and Spurs. He did do very well against Griz especially that block on Gasol in Game 2. That was AWESOME. He came out of nowhere to block Gasol and seal the win for us. Not trashing Q but Bell, Diaw and James Jones can easily replace him. 


I like this year's lineup. We are doing just fine without Amare and we should be better with healthy Amare.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Actually, we already resigned Amare for a 5 yr extension worth 75 mill. And then days after he told us about the knee problem :curse:


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

*Re: Queston out of curiosity for your opinions....*



dissonance19 said:


> That's how bad Hunter is lol
> 
> We don't need Thomas to run. Marion does it fine. And when or if we get Amare back then we really don't need him to run.
> 
> ...


I know JJ forced it, but still what's the point of trading for Boris Diaw and 2 lottery picks, even if they belonged to the Hawks? Try to get someone like Jamal Crawford or Desmond Mason in return (i know DMase couldn't hit a trey if his life hanged on it, but he's still a player i'd take). Lottery picks are nice, but who cares if the team is ready to win a title RIGHT NOW?


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

*Re: Queston out of curiosity for your opinions....*



TheBigDonut said:


> I know JJ forced it, but still what's the point of trading for Boris Diaw and 2 lottery picks, even if they belonged to the Hawks? Try to get someone like Jamal Crawford or Desmond Mason in return (i know DMase couldn't hit a trey if his life hanged on it, but he's still a player i'd take). Lottery picks are nice, but who cares if the team is ready to win a title RIGHT NOW?


We had no choice, he was an RFA and said he was gonna sign their offersheet no matter what. So, he woulda walked away for nothing if we didn't match. And Sarver didn't want to put that much money into someone who doesn't really want to be there. Even though JJ said he woulda came back and played. If we had in mind to trade him before hand we prolly woulda traded him elsewhere. But who really knows? Cavs had him on their wish list first (even Lebron said that is who he wanted) till we said we were gonna match everything.

The point in trading for Diaw was that the Suns liked him since he came out but Atlanta took him in the draft. We also were gonna use him at PG for the futue supposedly. And getting picks will allow us to get younger and not have too much salary on the books for a bit. Marion, Nash and Amare are a big as it is. And Diaw's also done alot more than expected so.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

i wouldn't know about Diaw. My location isn't 100% convenient for trying to catch the Suns.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Re: Queston out of curiosity for your opinions....*



TheBigDonut said:


> I know JJ forced it, but still what's the point of trading for Boris Diaw and 2 lottery picks, even if they belonged to the Hawks? Try to get someone like Jamal Crawford or Desmond Mason in return (i know DMase couldn't hit a trey if his life hanged on it, but he's still a player i'd take). Lottery picks are nice, but who cares if the team is ready to win a title RIGHT NOW?


Boris Diaw has made more of a contribution than Mason or Crawford ever could have. His defense and passing have changed the makeup of this team. Without Diaw the Suns would be struggling right now. Anyone who watches Suns games will tell you the same. Mason can dunk and hit some close shots, but struggles with his outside shot on a consistent basis. Crawford is good offensively (still inconsistent though) and has a bad contract, but more importantly is that on defense he is a liability...and we don't need that alongside Steve Nash. Plus, neither one of them have contracts that are near as nice as Diaw's. Also, you are forgetting that the $6.5 million trade exception also got us James Jones for cheap. Allowing us to stay healthy as far as salary goes makes it so we won't have to trade Marion in two years when Amare and Nash are making more money. That is important. We also still have $3.5 million worth of trade exception to use. Plus, these draft picks can also be traded if need be. Simply put, this trade could not have been any better than it was. Praise be to the Suns management for finding a gem in Boris Diaw.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

ok i think i rest my case


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

dissonance19 said:


> Actually, we already resigned Amare for a 5 yr extension worth 75 mill. And then days after he told us about the knee problem :curse:


Oh, I didn't know that!!!!!!!!! :curse: :curse: :curse: Smart kid! lol


----------



## Tiz (May 9, 2005)

*Re: Queston out of curiosity for your opinions....*



ShuHanGuanYu said:


> Boris Diaw has made more of a contribution than Mason or Crawford ever could have. His defense and passing have changed the makeup of this team. Without Diaw the Suns would be struggling right now. Anyone who watches Suns games will tell you the same. Mason can dunk and hit some close shots, but struggles with his outside shot on a consistent basis. Crawford is good offensively (still inconsistent though) and has a bad contract, but more importantly is that on defense he is a liability...and we don't need that alongside Steve Nash. Plus, neither one of them have contracts that are near as nice as Diaw's. Also, you are forgetting that the $6.5 million trade exception also got us James Jones for cheap. Allowing us to stay healthy as far as salary goes makes it so we won't have to trade Marion in two years when Amare and Nash are making more money. That is important. We also still have $3.5 million worth of trade exception to use. Plus, these draft picks can also be traded if need be. Simply put, this trade could not have been any better than it was. Praise be to the Suns management for finding a gem in Boris Diaw.


Agreed. Couldnt' have said it any better.

JJ = Diaw, Jones, couple of draft picks that will probably end up top 10 or even top 5 & $3.6 mil left on the TE.

Sounds like a deal to me. Especially when you consider what Diaw has turned into. The guy should be a walking triple-double by next year.


----------

